
‘It snuck up on us’: Scientists stunned by asteroid that just missed Earth - gilad
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/07/26/it-snuck-up-us-city-killer-asteroid-just-missed-earth-scientists-almost-didnt-detect-it-time/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20537941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20537941)

